#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Link para Provedores - PR , SC e RS - Preço e qualidade

## DaspreLinks

*LINK PARA PROVEDORES

Cada vez mais velocidade, cada vez mais qualidade. É isto que seu cliente quer! Seja competitivo.

A DASPRE oferece link dedicado full duplex, 100% de garantia de banda, simétricos. Tudo dentro do que existe de mais moderno e confiável.
O preço é bem diferente do que quando se usa transporte de terceiros.

É QUALIDADE E PREÇO MUITO COMPETITIVO.

Faça as contas! Se seu Provedor está em nossa área de cobertura, vc pode ter um preço muito melhor.

CHEGA DE FICAR SEM LINK. AO ATIVARMOS SEU PROVEDOR, NUNCA MAIS TERÁ FALTA DE LINK PARA SEUS UP GRADES

Temos orgulho , como sempre tivemos, de oferecer o melhor.


Curitiba - 100% de Cobertura ( raríssimos pontos em que não é possível chegar)

PARANÁ, SANTA CATARINA E RIO GRANDE DO SUL - Veja os mapas (verificar viabilidade para o local de seu Provedor):
Atendemos também a Provedores no Litoral do Paraná.

*DASPRE TELECOM , a número um do Brasil em organização de estruturas de links para Provedores.

SEDE em CURITIBA (41) 3151 0016 / (41) 9 9917 8289 - [email protected] - se enviar seu telefone, mesmo celular, teremos prazer em lhe retornar. Fique à vontade para nos telefonar de 2ª à 6ª das 9:30 às 18:30. *

*

----------

